# Food Safety News Sat 12/14/2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 14, 2019)

Food Safety News
Sat 12/14/2019 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Study finds Toxoplasma common in Australian lamb meat*
By News Desk on Dec 14, 2019 12:03 am Australian researchers have detected Toxoplasma gondii in more than one third of sampled ground lamb. Toxoplasma is a parasite that causes inflammation of the retina, which is the nerve layer of the eye. Anyone may develop retinal inflammation after infection but it is more common and severe in babies, older adults and people with compromised immune...  Continue Reading


* Canadian firm recalls H-E-B soup; U.S. officials issue alert*
By News Desk on Dec 13, 2019 07:07 pm Federal officials have issued a public health alert about certain imported chicken soup packaged under the H-E-B brand because consumer complaints led to the discovery that it is misbranded and contains undeclared allergens. Canyon Creek Soup Co. Ltd. of Edmonton, Alberts, Canada, made the soup and shipped it exclusively to H-E-B grocery stores in Texas,...  Continue Reading


----------

